# Pneumatic Samara Well Prop from "The Ring"



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

A Short video of one of several new additions to Canyon Trail Cemetery for 2013. We think it worked out pretty "well" - no pun intended......

A pneumatic / Animatronic version of Samara from the movie 'The Ring." When triggered, a phone rings, Samara rises from the water and you hear "7 Days." afterwards, Samara sinks back into the water.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

really creepy! Wonderful prop!


----------

